# If Range Rovers (96-02) are so unreliable



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

how come they are used in some of the worst places in the world to get across (the desert, jungles, etc etc). wouldn't explorers want something more reliable since they don't want to chance breaking down in the middle of nowhere for a long time?


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Ever notice how they travel in convoys? So when one breaks down, they use another for parts


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

are you referring to Range Rovers or Land Rovers?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

chivas said:


> how come they are used in some of the worst places in the world to get across (the desert, jungles, etc etc). wouldn't explorers want something more reliable since they don't want to chance breaking down in the middle of nowhere for a long time?


I guess the ones that are made for the tropics or the desert has less electronics in them. For example they don't have the electronic adjustable suspension, and they have diesel engines.


----------



## JWBlue (Oct 18, 2008)

They give the driver and occupants the best chance of getting through the worst places in the world even taking into consideration their unreliability.


----------



## JWBlue (Oct 18, 2008)

(never mind)


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Defender 90 *drool*


----------



## kishg (Apr 4, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> are you referring to Range Rovers or Land Rovers?


that's what i was about to say. land rovers are used all over the world in difficult terrain, not so sure about range rovers. esp the hse versions they sell here. now the land rover defender.. that's one tough truck.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

Heh, I'm picking one up on Tuesday. At least it'll be under warranty for a while. '06 LR3 SE-7


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> are you referring to Range Rovers or Land Rovers?


i'm asking about rr's but i can see what others here say, LR's DF would be an idea truck for getting around the worst of the worst.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chivas said:


> i'm asking about rr's but i can see what others here say, LR's DF would be an idea truck for getting around the worst of the worst.


Why you asking? There's an independent Land Rover repair shop in Dumont fyi. They used to have a yellow D90 there :bigpimp:


----------



## darkblue325 (Aug 29, 2008)

Toyota Land Cruisers are used quite a bit as well..


----------



## JWBlue (Oct 18, 2008)

darkblue325 said:


> Toyota Land Cruisers are used quite a bit as well..


Nissan Patrols are popular (not sold in the US). That is what the UN uses to get around the Middle East war zone.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

darkblue325 said:


> Toyota Land Cruisers are used quite a bit as well..


i saw a documentary about crossing the south pole and they had these massively modified LC's. it' had a long extension on the front to cross big cracks on the ice and these bubbly tires.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

JWBlue said:


> Nissan Patrols are popular (not sold in the US). That is what the UN uses to get around the Middle East war zone.


what would be an equivalent here in the US? Xterra?


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> are you referring to Range Rovers or Land Rovers?


+1 - it's landies that are used all around the world for reliability and off-road capabilities - NOT rangers.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

In Afghanistan the US military has lots of armored Landcruisers. These things cost about $200,000 due to all the armouring and thicker glass. Adjustable suspension, leather and diesel engines these were very nice vehicles. Never saw an American anything on the roads.


----------



## JWBlue (Oct 18, 2008)

chivas said:


> what would be an equivalent here in the US? Xterra?


Think bigger. Maybe an Armada. But Armada is more about luxury than utility.


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

This is was driven in the worst places... Also driven by militias, guerrillas, police, armies... Just refer to Top Gear Toyota Hilux


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Gianny said:


> This is was driven in the worst places... Also driven by militias, guerrillas, police, armies... Just refer to Top Gear Toyota Hilux


that's an old Toyota SR5 truck (here in the US). and oh snap.. nice snork.

so the Disco's and LR's are more reliable?


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Let's not forget the Mitsubishi Pajero (Montero for NA). Winningest vehicle(since '79) in Paris-Dakar Rallies


----------



## JWBlue (Oct 18, 2008)

chivas said:


> that's an old Toyota SR5 truck (here in the US). and oh snap.. nice snork.
> 
> so the Disco's and LR's are more reliable?


I am not sure if there is confusion or not.

Land Rover is the brand. Range Rover is their flagship vehicle.

Disco's are not the most reliable vehicles, but their performance is tough to beat.


----------



## BMFive (Feb 20, 2008)

wyb said:


> +1 - it's landies that are used all around the world for reliability and off-road capabilities - NOT rangers.


Thats not true. The old RANGE Rover Country's are one of the most reliable and rugged Rovers.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Chivas, you're asking why Americans like using Ford, Dodge and Chevy as their worktrucks?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Griffoun said:


> Chivas, you're asking why Americans like using Ford, Dodge and Chevy as their worktrucks?


according to Top Gear, Ford F-Series trucks is the best selling truck... ever. they aren't bad but very spartan inside.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

I really like the Range. I like the newer gen a lot better though, it still has lots of BMW hints. I'd love to own one, but the price you pay for the supercharged version and the performance you get vs. the X5 4.8 just doesn't compare. I don't care at all for the RR Sport, it seems like a "cheap" RR. :dunno:









:hi:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

e60lover said:


> I don't care at all for the RR Sport, it seems like a "cheap" RR. :dunno:


I like it  :dunno:


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

My cousin had a Land Rover in HS. In the manual it had a special section called "deep water crossing".


any SUV with that in their manual is bonified t!ts to me!


...and for the record, we drove it into the lake up to 4' deep just to see if it'd take it. It did.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Other than Classic Range Rovers ('70-'95) Range Rovers for the most part aren't used in the most remote places on earth. They have too complex electronic systems / suspension systems to be trusted too far away from civilization. First generation Discoveries ('89-'99) were a Range Rover Classic with a different body - they're tough as nails and probably all around the best overland vehicle they ever built IMO. Land Rovers you see on TV doing everything from UN work to African Safari are Defender models which started production in '83. The models that pre-dated them were just referred to as Land Rover (Series I, II and III) which ran from '48-'83. Defender models started life named for their wheelbase - Ninety and One Ten - before eventually being named "Defender 90" Defender 110" and eventually "Defender 130"

Defenders are extremely reliable. There's very little to go wrong. Remember also that worldwide markets outside of North America get very strong reliable 4cyl diesel engines. The Discovery and Range Rover have now become very complicated cars with very complicated engines (either Jaguar derived petrol or TDV6 or TDV8 diesels with lots of electronics).

I've had two North American Spec Defender 90s (still have one). Never any problems other than routine maintenance with the pathetic GM derived aluminum small block V8.

I have a '00 Range Rover 4.6 HSE that now has 134,000 miles and have only spent money on scheduled maintenance, throwing out the problem prone electronic air suspension for coil springs and a head gasket job.

If someone told me I needed to pick one of my cars to drive across the Continental Divide from Canada to Mexico off road though I'm pretty sure I'd do it in the Defender 

Here's mine,


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

TXE39 said:


> Here's mine,


Holy crap! That's nice! :thumbup:
Too bad they don't sell them here anymore 
I heard the story of how someone bought a D90 in Argentina and drove it back home to the northeast :yikes:
I agree with you if I had to choose one vehicle to get me to hell and back, it'd be the D90.


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

JWBlue said:


> Think bigger. Maybe an Armada. But Armada is more about luxury than utility...


It's actually more like the Landcruiser, dimensions and specs are the same. We've (personally) always had Patrols in our fleet in the Philippines from the early 90's to our last one which was a 2005 and love them all to death! The Safari versions with the 4.2 litres diesel engines are the best!!! Had more room than my hubby's D-110!









Ours were similar to these.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

TXE39 said:


>


:yikes:

Awesome Defender, TX :thumbup: !

-j


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

TXE39 said:


> Other than Classic Range Rovers ('70-'95) Range Rovers for the most part aren't used in the most remote places on earth. They have too complex electronic systems / suspension systems to be trusted too far away from civilization. First generation Discoveries ('89-'99) were a Range Rover Classic with a different body - they're tough as nails and probably all around the best overland vehicle they ever built IMO. Land Rovers you see on TV doing everything from UN work to African Safari are Defender models which started production in '83. The models that pre-dated them were just referred to as Land Rover (Series I, II and III) which ran from '48-'83. Defender models started life named for their wheelbase - Ninety and One Ten - before eventually being named "Defender 90" Defender 110" and eventually "Defender 130"
> 
> Defenders are extremely reliable. There's very little to go wrong. Remember also that worldwide markets outside of North America get very strong reliable 4cyl diesel engines. The Discovery and Range Rover have now become very complicated cars with very complicated engines (either Jaguar derived petrol or TDV6 or TDV8 diesels with lots of electronics).
> 
> ...


what's with the 4.6 and the head gasket issue???

i would like the D90 but it's not in the cards for current use right now.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

TXE39 said:


> Other than Classic Range Rovers ('70-'95) Range Rovers for the most part aren't used in the most remote places on earth. They have too complex electronic systems / suspension systems to be trusted too far away from civilization. First generation Discoveries ('89-'99) were a Range Rover Classic with a different body - they're tough as nails and probably all around the best overland vehicle they ever built IMO. Land Rovers you see on TV doing everything from UN work to African Safari are Defender models which started production in '83. The models that pre-dated them were just referred to as Land Rover (Series I, II and III) which ran from '48-'83. Defender models started life named for their wheelbase - Ninety and One Ten - before eventually being named "Defender 90" Defender 110" and eventually "Defender 130"
> 
> Defenders are extremely reliable. There's very little to go wrong. Remember also that worldwide markets outside of North America get very strong reliable 4cyl diesel engines. The Discovery and Range Rover have now become very complicated cars with very complicated engines (either Jaguar derived petrol or TDV6 or TDV8 diesels with lots of electronics).
> 
> ...


what's with the 4.6 and the head gasket issue???

i would like the D90 but it's not in the cards for current use right now.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Chivas there's a very nice and clean D90 for sale in Dumont if you're interested. I'd get it but I don't have 42.5k in my pocket right now


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

jcatral14 said:


> Hey Chivas there's a very nice and clean D90 for sale in Dumont if you're interested. I'd get it but I don't have 42.5k in my pocket right now


thanks but not now. concentrating my ducks on a new business venture. 

thanks for lookin' out!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> Let's not forget the Mitsubishi Pajero (Montero for NA). Winningest vehicle(since '79) in Paris-Dakar Rallies


Race-prepped vehicles don't count. Otherwise, we'd be talking about how great an X3 is off-road, as it was leading for awhile in this year's rally.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

chivas said:


> thanks but not now. concentrating my ducks on a new business venture.
> 
> thanks for lookin' out!


No problem. Good luck on your venture 



cwsqbm said:


> Race-prepped vehicles don't count. Otherwise, we'd be talking about how great an X3 is off-road, as it was leading for awhile in this year's rally.


I just put that picture there. I think race prepped or not one can argue that Monteros/Pajeros are very reliable and are very capable 4wd vehicles.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

So far so good. I'm still lovin' my Range :thumbup:


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

GBimmer said:


> My cousin had a Land Rover in HS. In the manual it had a special section called "deep water crossing".
> 
> any SUV with that in their manual is bonified t!ts to me!
> 
> ...and for the record, we drove it into the lake up to 4' deep just to see if it'd take it. It did.


As long as the intake is high enough, and all electrics are well insulated any car should be able to take on water right?


----------

